# Hung 5-speed after overhaul....HELP



## DollarBill (Sep 15, 2005)

I put all new bearings (six) in my 5-speed manual transaxle (88 Maxima). It all went together great and everything seemed to be perfect...BUT. Next day, (last Monday), I drove it to work with great pride and when I got in to leave for home that afternoon, it hung in first gear. The shift lever is in the "neutral" position, but it is hung in low gear. Trying to shift does no good. I hauled it home today (Saturday) to tear it down AGAIN and see what went wrong. 

Nothing was changed or altered except replacing the two ball bearings on the output shaft, the two tapered rollers on the input shaft, and the two tapered rollers on each side of the differencial. The bearings were exact replacements from the local Nissan dealer, so there is not a problem there. 

Is there something else that I should have changed out after replacing these bearings? What could be causing this hang up in low gear? 

If any of my fellow Nissan "gear jammers" can help me - MAN would I appreciate it! PLEASE HELP ! !


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

most likely it's the little ball bearings and springs at the ends of the shift rods. I had one pop out of place on me once on a tranny I just rebuilt. had to crack the case open , pull them all out, and put them back together again.. 

didn't cost a penny, just a PITA in getting the tranny out and back in again.


----------



## DollarBill (Sep 15, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> most likely it's the little ball bearings and springs at the ends of the shift rods. I had one pop out of place on me once on a tranny I just rebuilt. had to crack the case open , pull them all out, and put them back together again..
> 
> didn't cost a penny, just a PITA in getting the tranny out and back in again.


Matt93SE: Man you're righteous! I'm "crackin' the case" next weekend and checking the shift position bearings first thing. You're problem/solution sounds like the exact thing that happened to me...I'll let u know. Thanks - what's your favorite beer, man? You got a six'r on me if this works out! :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

heh sounds good. 

I'll take anything that comes in a 6 pack- unless it has busch, natural, keystone, or pabst in the title. 


I've had a few of these trannies do funky stuff like this.
the other thing to check is to make sure there is no metal debris stuck in the shift rod linkage in the bottom of the tranny. when I finally broke down and rebuilt my tranny, parts of the bearings were stuck in the linkage preventing me from using anything but 3rd and 4th gears.
http://blehmco.com/pics/car/tranny/IM001405.JPG
http://blehmco.com/pics/car/tranny/IM001411.JPG


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I need a rebuild for a spare lsd tranny I have. What should I replace in it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

depends on why you're rebuilding it.
could need anything from an input shaft bearing to complete bearing set and synchros and gears.
you can never tell until you drive it then crack it open and see what's messed up.


----------

